# Looking for one-man shanty, will trade



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Hey fellers!

Got spoiled in my buddy's ice shanty on St. Clair, now I want one!

Anyone know of one dirt cheap, new or used? Even if it is ripped or needs repaired, I'll buy it. Don't have a lot of cash, but I have stuff I can trade (Diawa Regal 2000, Eagle Claw Travel rod, antiques, etc) on top.

Lemme know,

Thanks!

P.S. I'm 20 SW of Akron


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

happen to anything in 20 gauge? I have a nice one-man flip with a lot of accessories I'd be willing to consider for a 20 gauge semi auto


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i tell ya what i have a 2 man eskimo pop up that is in decent shape, no tears , zippers and windows all good. there is one side needs a little love where the hub sits on the side, needs patched where it attatches cause the little hole that holds the hub in place when it pops up became bigger and needs a patch if ya seen how its made you would understand.. my health has gone south after covid , it affected my heart ( have irreguler beat now).. and the cold and strain of draging stuff around could do me in but back to topic, i live in cuyahoga falls if you would like i will give it to you, i hate too see stuff sit unused. look at it and if ya like it its yours...hoping all the fish mo jo over the years gives it a fishy start....






i would rather see someone get use of it than just turn into old man junk lol 
its been on erie, and all the lakes in north east ohio lol the screw down anchors are with it and they work great..has storage sleeve acts as a back pack, i even have my sled i will throw in if ya want...






text me 
2 three four 7 eight eight twenty five twenty..........rick


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

bustedrod said:


> i tell ya what i have a 2 man eskimo pop up that is in decent shape, no tears , zippers and windows all good. there is one side needs a little love where the hub sits on the side, needs patched where it attatches cause the little hole that holds the hub in place when it pops up became bigger and needs a patch if ya seen how its made you would understand.. my health has gone south after covid , it affected my heart ( have irreguler beat now).. and the cold and strain of draging stuff around could do me in but back to topic, i live in cuyahoga falls if you would like i will give it to you, i hate too see stuff sit unused. look at it and if ya like it its yours...hoping all the fish mo jo over the years gives it a fishy start....
> View attachment 501734
> i would rather see someone get use of it than just turn into old man junk lol
> its been on erie, and all the lakes in north east ohio lol the screw down anchors are with it and they work great..has storage sleeve acts as a back pack, i even have my sled i will throw in if ya want...
> ...


Wow! Thank you so much! That sounds amazing. I don't know how to thank you enough. I'll text you now! We have the greatest people in fishing and especially at OGF


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

bustedrod said:


> i tell ya what i have a 2 man eskimo pop up that is in decent shape, no tears , zippers and windows all good. there is one side needs a little love where the hub sits on the side, needs patched where it attatches cause the little hole that holds the hub in place when it pops up became bigger and needs a patch if ya seen how its made you would understand.. my health has gone south after covid , it affected my heart ( have irreguler beat now).. and the cold and strain of draging stuff around could do me in but back to topic, i live in cuyahoga falls if you would like i will give it to you, i hate too see stuff sit unused. look at it and if ya like it its yours...hoping all the fish mo jo over the years gives it a fishy start....
> View attachment 501734
> i would rather see someone get use of it than just turn into old man junk lol
> its been on erie, and all the lakes in north east ohio lol the screw down anchors are with it and they work great..has storage sleeve acts as a back pack, i even have my sled i will throw in if ya want...
> ...


Bustedrod that is magnanimous of you…you are what makes this site GREAT!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

agreed… no way I could match that deal shakerman.... take him up on it and get yourself a new ice shack! very nice gesture bustedrod, way to pass it on!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

fish mo jo is a powerfull ju ju lol hope its a help


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Bustedrod even gave me his gas auger, a bunch of rods in a nice case, and a bunch of other stuff. What a super cool guy! Thank you so much again. You rock man!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

what a great human being busted is..just remember do unto others as he has done for you


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Outstanding act of kindness and generosity, Bustedrod. You made that young Man’s day, and all of ours too. Not sure what area you live in but if you need a day on the water next summer be sure and reach out, we would be pleased to have you along and we are docked in Huron.


----------



## CRB (Jan 9, 2022)

PapawSmith said:


> Outstanding act of kindness and generosity, Bustedrod. You made that young Man’s day, and all of ours too. Not sure what area you live in but if you need a day on the water next summer be sure and reach out, we would be pleased to have you along and we are docked in Huron.


I seriously got chills reading all of this👊 . 🙏Bustedrod🫶


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

I’m definitely inspired and glad to know that there are still good people out there. This site is definitely full of them. You really do rock bustedrod!! Hats off to you good sir and May God bless you in this chapter of your life.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Best story ever……! What a great guy! 🤘


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

just outstanding generosity...we need to do this for each other too...even if its just token of something...a jig a float or anything you can afford.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

ill be 1st i might send saugeye t some cash for stache oil...might not.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a 21 yr old son looking for his first shack prefers flip over willing to drive within an hr or two of Holmes county.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This is awesome! Well done bustedrod!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishermen are the best
Ice fishermen are the best of the best
Bustedrod is the BEST of the best of the best!


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Already got a panfish at killbuck lake in my new ice shanty! I keep seeing a rainbow trout swimming around, but they're super spooky. 

Definitely the best Christmas ever!!


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

ShakerMan said:


> Already got a panfish at killbuck lake in my new ice shanty! I keep seeing a rainbow trout swimming around, but they're super spooky.
> 
> Definitely the best Christmas ever!!
> 
> View attachment 501797


Good for you young man, the look on your face says it all! Lucky that Gill didn’t slap you in the chops! 🤣


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

way to go fish on bro  try a black hair jig with a maggy about a foot off bott dead stick


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Definitely a heart warming thing you did bustedrod.
Thank You!
The caliber of the great people on this site is what makes this the best site on the net.
Makes me feel honored to be allowed to be a small part of it.


----------

